# Interlagos Plaid source?



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some Interlagos plaid fabric like in the new GTI?
Enough for F&R seats in a MK1


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Interlagos Plaid source? (motobri)*

in the euro tuner about the fsi in the corrado the guy who did that swap bought the only fabric in the usa. it was like 1000 bucks for some small amount. and apparently it was the only stuff in the usa. some company in cali bought it from VWoD (Volkswagen of Deutschland) maybe theres some now. idk. your best bet is gonna be to contact some fabric distributors.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Interlagos Plaid source? (motobri)*

Was available in Mexico. The image in the #4 link is opaque indicating it is presently not available.
They do speak English, click on the English link top right.
Send them an e-mail and make sure you mention your location and shipping info.
Found under the link "Mas vendidos" then click on # 4.
About $124. 
http://www.germacar.com.mx/


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

If anyone has a sample of this I can have, I will get it reproduced this summer.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

Somebody get this man some samples!


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

I second that request.... I will go to a junk yard and cut it out of a seat if I have to


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Dub A)*

Yes, if anyone has a big enough swatch to show the repeat of the pattern, I will try to get this remanufactured quickly. I have several customers looking to purchase!!


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

Like how big are we talking? I am also assuming you need the fabric in hand picture would not do.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Dub A)*

Yes, Id need the actual swatch of material so that a thread count can be done and they can check the type of material it is made of. It can be reproduced in all kinds of different material such as a nylon blend or cotton. It can be done in different weight too.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

Someone with a Mk5, go without a door card for a bit! Do EEET.
NVM... don't think they are on the doorcards... IDK, don't drive new cars


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

Im trying to get a seat cover from NGP. They had a set of front seats sitting in a project car from last year and I think it is still up there. As soon as I can get away from the shop I will be going up to talk to Dave, Arno, Chaz or one of the other guys to see what I can do.


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

AWESOME!!! PLEASE keep me in the loop on that


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Interlagos Plaid source? (motobri)*

I can get you both of these at $160 per meter plus shipping.
Kevin
I exclusively do bimmers interiors/kits but VWs are about the same size. You would need 3 meters for all the center sections and headrests.







. 


_Modified by Euro 323i at 1:40 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Interlagos Plaid source? (Euro 323i)*

Euro How much of a pain is it to replace a headliner? How many meters would that be? Also if I wanted to do some accents in the trunk like the the side walls and top tray?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Interlagos Plaid source? (Dub A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub A* »_Euro How much of a pain is it to replace a headliner? How many meters would that be? Also if I wanted to do some accents in the trunk like the the side walls and top tray?

I usually use 2.5 to 3 yards for older bimmers but they are sewn with sleeves for the rods. Depends on which model vw, but some use a hardpanel you remove. Take it out lay down your glue and just glue it the panel. I have only done vw seating, I do not have direct experience with headliners.
Kevin


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

any news on this? I am about to go to the dealership and buy the replacement covers for the back rest on the front seat. If a sample was to be needed to make a copy I would gladly send over a swath to make the duplicate possible.


----------



## vwtracks (Sep 10, 2009)

I am also very interested in finding out more about this too. If this is going to happen, I want in!!!


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

THAT would be fantastic for redoing the door cards on my Mk4 Golf, as well as the trunk cover. Would LOVE to have a few yards of this in the next couple months!! 
 :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

97JettaGLXVR6 said:


> THAT would be fantastic for redoing the door cards on my Mk4 Golf, as well as the trunk cover. Would LOVE to have a few yards of this in the next couple months!!
> :thumbup: :beer:


If he does not have any made, let me know I am in Henry County.
Kevin


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

@Euro Are you saying that you can get the Interlagos Plaid for us?





 :sly:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Euro 323i said:


> If he does not have any made, let me know I am in Henry County.
> Kevin





97JettaGLXVR6 said:


> @Euro Are you saying that you can get the Interlagos Plaid for us?
> 
> :sly:


I can get you both of these at $160 per meter plus shipping.
Kevin
I exclusively do bimmers interiors/kits but VWs are about the same size. 
You would need 3 meters for all the center sections and headrests.







. 


_Modified by Euro 323i at 1:40 PM 4-26-2010_[/QUOTE]


----------



## b5audi98 (Mar 1, 2010)

@euro where are you located?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

b5audi98 said:


> @euro where are you located?


 S. Atlanta. 
Kevin


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm looking close at that picture, but I can't tell... is that an orange line in there? Kevin, do you have any pictures of a bigger swatch or otherwise installed version of the fabric on the left?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Gyntry said:


> I'm looking close at that picture, but I can't tell... is that an orange line in there? Kevin, do you have any pictures of a bigger swatch or otherwise installed version of the fabric on the left?


 It is red, the lighting makes it look orange. Also I am working out a better price with my vendor on volume, hope to get down to $130 per meter. Sorry no other pics as I have not used it on any interiors.
Kevin
This is a pic with no flash


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

Update?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the cloth down to $135 per M + shipping.....
Kevin


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd really like to see pictures of this installed... holding out for pics! opcorn:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Im probably jumping the gun here but, Im going to talk to a reproduction company tomorrow on some plaid. Would anyone be interested in this stuff? I will start a thread on this once I have more info.

Mark 1 original


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Tim,
Very cool cloth, any idea of costs yet or are you just in the inquiry stage?
Kevin


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Euro 323i said:


> Tim,
> Very cool cloth, any idea of costs yet or are you just in the inquiry stage?
> Kevin


Kevin, we are in the inquiry stage right now. Once I get some prices on reproduction I will give everyone info. I have another material I am waiting on also. It is Mark 1 black with red and white stripe. Looks similar to interlagos.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Received the second plaid sample today. Original seat cover.


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

That's gettin pretty close! Without fade/some color adjustments its getting very close! 

Just a quick reference picture:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a246/yvo_lee/Gregory/interlagos.jpg


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm very interested still. I want mkv interlagos though primarily. I would send you the cover from my rear seat for a match. I am in the market for about 6 yards.


----------



## vwtracks (Sep 10, 2009)

How about this stuff guys. I think it's pretty damn close and not too expensive. 

http://www.typ-17.de/product_info.php/info/p9740_Bezugstoff-Original-GTI-schwarz-weiss.html


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

vwtracks said:


> How about this stuff guys. I think it's pretty damn close and not too expensive.
> 
> http://www.typ-17.de/product_info.php/info/p9740_Bezugstoff-Original-GTI-schwarz-weiss.html


 That stuff looks similar to the MK1 I am getting reproduced. 69 euro is about $90. Are any of you willing to pay that????


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Just an update the cloth I was told was interlagos it's actually GOLF GTI 6 cloth, a tad different but very cool. I have 4 meters coming in for a customer and will take better pics when it arrives, it is sitting in customs. 
Kevin


----------



## NyteGTI (Mar 12, 2010)

Euro, 
Do you still have this pattern?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

NyteGTI said:


> Euro,
> Do you still have this pattern?


 Sorry I did not see this. I ordered 4 yards of this cloth for a forum member but I am sending him a refund as it took to long to get. I will have 4 meters for sale when it arrives. I can get more along with the interlagos and other vintage VW cloths. 
Kevin


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Received the second plaid sample today. Original seat cover.


 I would be interested in this style! very cool


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, I contacted the remanufaturing company for updates. They sent out thread samples for color match and analysis. This stuff is gonna be OE spec or better!! Yes, this is taking a long time, but it will be worth the wait. 

I also picked up a sample of 75 scirocco plaid in black with grey and white stripes! Someone was parting the car out so I cut the insert from the rotted, mouse eaten, cover from the rear seat.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

KDI, where are you located? I'm Going to want my door cards done in Interlagos Plaid once you have it.

I'll have to do two at a time more than likely, starting with the rear doors from a Mk4 Golf.

Hope to see some pictures in the near future. I don't mind waiting for quality!


----------



## GTIowa82 (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm in too, i would love to get my hands on some mk5 or mk6 plaid!


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to do my entire headliner in MKV plaid (along with I'm sure a ton of others) :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Gyntry said:


> I'd like to do my entire headliner in MKV plaid (along with I'm sure a ton of others) :thumbup:


I just want to do my door cards in my Golf! Matched with my custom boot-screen on my Sat-Nav, it'll be a nice combo :laugh:

KDI: Please PM me when you have more info on the Mk5/6 plaid. And if you have an estiment quote for the job, please let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Subscribed.


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

No affiliation but did anyone see these, smokin deal.........
Kevin
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/07-V...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 2.0T Vdub (Oct 20, 2010)

yes deffinaty intere in this! i was just trying to figure out the name of it, found it then fund this post... i wanna rap my head liner, and the front pillars in this, and i was planning on wrapping my rear view with any left over, but after reading some of the posts, i think i like the door idea as well so i may be interested in i think about 6 yards myself :beer:


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Euro/KDI: Any updates on this??


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr. EüroMatt said:


> Euro/KDI: Any updates on this??


I have 4 meters of the black and red Golf 6 cloth and the 2010 black (slated for a project) and gray cloth coming in this week from Germany.
I am in S. Atlanta if you need anything let me know. I specialize in Bimmers but have done some dubs. Do you know Chris Eichman with the R32 I have done some things for him.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Mr. EüroMatt said:


> Euro/KDI: Any updates on this??



I am waiting on the thread distrubutor to get back to my guy. I should know something by Friday. Hopefully, I will be getting a price quote and manufacturing date.




Euro 323i said:


> I have 4 meters of the black and red Golf 6 cloth and the 2010 black (slated for a project) and gray cloth coming in this week from Germany.
> I am in S. Atlanta if you need anything let me know. I specialize in Bimmers but have done some dubs. Do you know Chris Eichman with the R32 I have done some things for him.



Kevin, that sounds dope! Cant wait to see this stuff. I sent you a PM. 
BTW, your work is gorgeous!!


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Kevin, that sounds dope! Cant wait to see this stuff. I sent you a PM.
> BTW, your work is gorgeous!!


Tim,
Thanks for the compliments the black and gray is going into a e30 325is which the customer will install. Check out this one my customer just finished great job on the install and laying down the suede headliner which not an easy task. PM'd you back.
Kevin
Seats
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=144754&page=17
Headliner
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=144754&page=18


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> Subscribed.


this. this thread has so much win... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

I have started a thread in the Jetta I/Golf I section on the "original" plaid from the 70's. I have not checked it against MK4, 5, 6 plaid so Im not sure if it matches interlagos.

For those of you who want a retro feel for a custom interior, this stuff is going to be very nice.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5100452-Plaid-Material.-Who-is-interested


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm going to BUMP this thread because KDI is getting even closer to having this stuff made


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

TY Tag. MK1 plaid for the masses in March/April 2011 

I just got a rear seat cover in MK5 Interlagos. I will be talking to the remanufacturing company to see if they can reproduce it for me. I will keep everyone updated as to what they say.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> TY Tag. MK1 plaid for the masses in March/April 2011
> 
> I just got a rear seat cover in MK5 Interlagos. I will be talking to the remanufacturing company to see if they can reproduce it for me. I will keep everyone updated as to what they say.


Repro company is gonna do a little research on thread type. Should have info in a few weeks. Basically, they said they can do it. Looks like MK5 Interlagos Plaid is a go too!!!! 

GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

Having a mkv plaid source would make the start of 2011 pretty sweet.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## JerH (Jun 22, 2003)

Subscribed.
Want to do my MKII seats in interalgos!


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

It's getting closer to becoming a reality!!! :thumbup:


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I am definitely interested. I want to do my shift boot in this fabric. The fake leather shift boot looks pretty cheap!


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

interested!
would love the GTD fabric


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


>


 You had to take it to THAT level, huh? :banghead: The bar is set pretty high now...:thumbup:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Bump for Tim.. 
Tim my customer finally sent me pics of the kits he installed of the 2010 GTI cloth I used... 
Kevin


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Awww shizzzzz!!!!! That is hot!! Kevin, you do fantastic work!! 
:thumbup:  

I PMed you bout some stuff.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

csouth89 said:


> You had to take it to THAT level, huh? :banghead: The bar is set pretty high now...:thumbup:


 Sadly not mine  i wish tho


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

This thread has definitely given me a few ideas...Both very nice interiors....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Just giving everyone an update on the interlagos remanufacture. Spoke to the company this morning and they have sourced the materials needed. I should have more info in the next few weeks. Once I have a cost to remanufacture this, I will be getting it made. I have a shop that needs it for a project car and I have a job lined up for it also.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Cant wait to see the updates on this. I still haven't redone my centers because I'm looking for just the right material


----------



## darkhearted (Jun 18, 2007)

*Leather Interlagos*



Capt.Dreadz said:


>


Capt. Do you know who did this work. I gotta have this done.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are interested, you can buy my seats  I have a mkv 2 door with plaid :heart:


----------



## Vdub_Joe (Jun 26, 2010)

Euro 323i said:


> I have 4 meters of the black and red Golf 6 cloth and the 2010 black (slated for a project) and gray cloth coming in this week from Germany.
> I am in S. Atlanta if you need anything let me know. I specialize in Bimmers but have done some dubs. Do you know Chris Eichman with the R32 I have done some things for him.


Wassup man! I recently purchased a MKV GTI and I'm looking to do some custom interior work involving the Interlagos Plaid fabric. I live in south-east Atlanta and I was wondering how I could contact you to get some info on this project. Thanks man!:thumbup:

Joe


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Vdub_Joe said:


> Wassup man! I recently purchased a MKV GTI and I'm looking to do some custom interior work involving the Interlagos Plaid fabric. I live in south-east Atlanta and I was wondering how I could contact you to get some info on this project. Thanks man!:thumbup:
> 
> Joe


Joe,
Shot me an email at kchinn at creativeoptions.info
Kevin


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

OP send me a pm i can tell you where to get it for a reasonable amount, alot less then these other options that are 160 a meter. It would be alot closer to $100 a yard.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: 
nice plaid


----------



## fuzzybunnyl0v3r (Dec 13, 2010)

I also have a source for Interlagos. Its being made right here in the US at a fair price. Upholstery grade material too!!


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


>


 Wow, that is almost what my wagon will look like! Different seats but similar styling. Looks good! Anyone know who did the work?


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Just giving everyone an update on the interlagos remanufacture. Spoke to the company this morning and they have sourced the materials needed. I should have more info in the next few weeks. Once I have a cost to remanufacture this, I will be getting it made. I have a shop that needs it for a project car and I have a job lined up for it also.


Any update on this? I am looking for some Interlago plaid for my project as well.
:wave:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

hardrocco said:


> Any update on this? I am looking for some Interlago plaid for my project as well.
> :wave:


This is still happening. I am waiting on info from the repro company. If you want more info, please PM me.

:beer:


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Still interested. One of my door card insert is starting to pull apart from the card itself. Would love to get the actual Interlargos plaid done this year. It'll be an amazing addition to the GLI seats I'm getting soon.

Any new updates on the progress??


----------



## BTJaree (Feb 15, 2011)

*I neeeeeeed some!*

I definatly want MKV Plaid too!


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

sms auto fabrics


----------



## BTJaree (Feb 15, 2011)

What do I find it under?


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

Has there been anymore progress on obtaining oem interlagos plaid or a good quality repo? I went thru this thread and it appeared that Euro323i and KDI Customs was close when this thread was last updated in July/11. 
I want to get enough material to do a headliner, visors, and seat inserts for a custom VW beetle. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

I'm wondering about any new updates myself. I have four door cards from my Golf that desperately need reupholstering.

Interlargos FTW!


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

bump for update


----------



## DSGftw (Oct 3, 2010)

any update on this thread??


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Any update on this thread?


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

Mr. EüroMatt said:


> I'm wondering about any new updates myself. I have four door cards from my Golf that desperately need reupholstering.
> 
> Interlargos FTW!


Only way I know of getting it, is to buy the interior.


----------



## vdubhp (Jun 10, 2003)

*Status of reproduction?*



KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> This is still happening. I am waiting on info from the repro company. If you want more info, please PM me.
> 
> :beer:


 Has there been any progress on this?


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

bump, lets find that source.


----------



## yisraelgrimes (Sep 12, 2011)

I am also looking for this fabric. Someone has got to have this for sell by now.


----------



## omarxb951 (Nov 17, 2008)

still no thing?


----------



## TyeGTI (Apr 6, 2007)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Im probably jumping the gun here but, Im going to talk to a reproduction company tomorrow on some plaid. Would anyone be interested in this stuff? I will start a thread on this once I have more info.
> 
> Mark 1 original


I'm interseted in enough to do an entire MK1.


----------



## TyeGTI (Apr 6, 2007)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Received the second plaid sample today. Original seat cover.


Do you sell enough of this to do an entire MK1?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

TyeGTI said:


> I'm interseted in enough to do an entire MK1.





TyeGTI said:


> Do you sell enough of this to do an entire MK1?


I can order these, MK6 plaid, and scirocco 1 blue plaid(limited amount left). PM me for more info.


----------



## lostbeachbum (Oct 18, 2006)

or if you cant afford to redo the entire interior of your car.....


----------



## 91Yota (Mar 10, 2012)

Uhm... Awesome!!! Must PM for the GF's mk6!!!


----------



## yisraelgrimes (Sep 12, 2011)

lostbeachbum said:


> or if you cant afford to redo the entire interior of your car.....


Did you make those? They look awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am curious as to what has been found on this, I would love to do interlagos plaid on my headliner!


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I've ordered a sample from a place that can create fabric based on any design. It'll be an 8"x8" sample. I assume it will be printed rather than woven, as it's quite cheap $32/yd, but if it looks nice, that's all I'm going for.

I'll update when I get the sample :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Updaaaaaaattteessss??????:beer:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Indeed I do. Here's the sample I got from Spoonflower. As I expected, it's printed. I chose the heaviest fabric they offered. I'm going to order a few yards of it & re-do my headliner when it gets warm out. On to the pics. The pen is for a size reference. The swatch is 8"x8"


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

sms auto fabrics in canby, or. prepare to spend a ****-ton of money...


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Fixed my links. I made a cover for my sub enclosure with the same material. I like it.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> sms auto fabrics in canby or... prepare to spend a ****-ton of money...


Where is Canby?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*MK6 Interlagos*

I have the last of MK6 Interlagos available. (2) 3 yard cuts are in stock if anyone wants them. PM me.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Where is Canby?


Canby, OR

http://smsautofabrics.com/contact.php


----------



## andrewforsythe (Jul 6, 2013)

*trying to contact kevin..*

hey kevin, i found this thread just a little bit ago. i realize that you probably wont remember it because it was posted in 2005 but i recently installed mk5 gli seats in my mk4 jetta. i am interested in redoing my door panels and A, B or A and B pillars in my jetta. i am not sure if you still have any connections to get some fabric it would be really nice to give a custom touch to my ride. thanks so much,

andrew


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

@Euro 323i Have you got any more plaid fabric? :beer:


----------



## TyeGTI (Apr 6, 2007)

Mk1 Autohouse on stocks it there website

http://www.mk1autohaus.com/New-Releases_c_1097-2.html


----------



## jonnystel (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.jpmcoachworks.com/jpm/shop-by-vehicle/volkswagen.html

OEM Jacky (mk6) and Clark (mk7) fabric. 90$ a meter. You're welcome :-D Oh.. Yeah they also have the GTD fabric from both mk6 and mk7 without the red accent. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabee82 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Interlagos Plaid*

That is nice to know it is avalable, but $30 per square foot? That's a bit steep.


----------



## jonnystel (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh no. It's 1 foot by 60"!! Actually not too bad at all 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

